# Non Nexus owners... ever wonder what it's like to own one?



## loudaccord (Oct 5, 2011)

Verizon is down again...


----------



## BaddBoi (Dec 20, 2011)

Mines working fine on both signals...


----------



## P-bottie (Dec 24, 2011)

My data is down as well.

It's kind of funny because I worked for AT&T in customer support when they were the only ones to have the iphone and their network was experiencing outages. They were dropping calls a lot as well. I was the guy you would talk to when you threatened to cancel your line. I would offer them rollover minutes and listen to their bitching to try to keep them content.

It's funny that now I've got the "must have" device and Verizon is having trouble keeping up. At least Verizon is doing their best to keep up with the increased demand and we still have voice and text (which is what a phone is for). I may call and see if I can get a reduced minute plan out of the deal, but I won't be bitching or yelling having been on the other end of way too many of those kinds of calls.


----------



## MFD00M (Aug 31, 2011)

BaddBoi said:


> Mines working fine on both signals...


LOL my 3g/4g works just fine and im indoors with two bars of signal. Even with one bar i get great speeds on 4G so i could care less.


----------



## MFD00M (Aug 31, 2011)

P-bottie said:


> My data is down as well.
> 
> It's kind of funny because I worked for AT&T in customer support when they were the only ones to have the iphone and their network was experiencing outages. They were dropping calls a lot as well. I was the guy you would talk to when you threatened to cancel your line. I would offer them rollover minutes and listen to their bitching to try to keep them content.
> 
> It's funny that now I've got the "must have" device and Verizon is having trouble keeping up. At least Verizon is doing their best to keep up with the increased demand and we still have voice and text (which is what a phone is for). I may call and see if I can get a reduced minute plan out of the deal, but I won't be bitching or yelling having been on the other end of way too many of those kinds of calls.


haha i hate that, they think you're personally responsible for the network issues... HOW COULD YOU?!


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

I had both 4G and 3G until I hung up my last phone call. Now I got nothing again.


----------



## ElectroFetish (Sep 2, 2011)

was just wondering if this was only me or what? glad to see it's not just my phone, was getting worried.. in the meanwhile i guess i will take some arrows to the knee.


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

Perfect in my area.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk



ElectroFetish said:


> was just wondering if this was only me or what? glad to see it's not just my phone, was getting worried.. in the meanwhile i guess i will take some arrows to the knee.


Did somebody take your sweet roll ? I hear that is the leading cause for data outages.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## loudaccord (Oct 5, 2011)

I had got my Moto Droid the day it came out... on October 17, 2009, moved on to the Inc, then Inc2. Never once had a data outage. 3 times so far since owning my Nexus.


----------



## P-bottie (Dec 24, 2011)

Verizon is obviously struggling with the 4G lte network and all of the new users. I really don't think the trouble is with the GNex. I'm going to stick with this phone and wait for verizon to dial in their network. I think they are doing a pretty good job and are obviously years ahead of the competition.


----------



## mAlfunkti0n (Aug 15, 2011)

When the service works it's years ahead of the competition .. however when it drops all data and reverts to 1x it's many, many years behind. Three outages within a month, NOT looking good .. especially since Verizon should have known that the holiday season would bring a ton of new LTE users.


----------



## TreyM (Jun 9, 2011)

Ya, imagine that. Good thing you know all there is to know about LTE tech and how to keep it running. They should hire you!


----------



## zer0ed77 (Jun 27, 2011)

CDMA/LTE going strong all day.

And the trouble, as previously mentioned, is NOT with GNex. It's with Verizon's LTE network.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

TreyM said:


> Ya, imagine that. Good thing you know all there is to know about LTE tech and how to keep it running. They should hire you!


This. When you build a network to support the world's largest carrier, and get it to work 100% of the time with download speeds up to 25 Mb, let me know I will be happy to jump over. Until then I will understand the fact that stuff happens, and life moves on.


----------



## mAlfunkti0n (Aug 15, 2011)

TreyM said:


> This. When you build a network to support the world's largest carrier, and get it to work 100% of the time with download speeds up to 25 Mb, let me know I will be happy to jump over. Until then I will understand the fact that stuff happens, and life moves on.


Sorry, I just enjoy getting what I pay for. I don't care if they are the largest this or that, if it doesn't work, it doesn't work. 25Mbit/sec means jack when you have no data connection.


----------



## Wessiide (Aug 11, 2011)

Seems to be a sporadic issue that doesn't effect everyone at the same time/ area. I had a fascinate for a year and a half never once had an issue. Like someone said prior it has occurred 3 times to me since the phone was released into my hands. Happened the other day to me and a coworker with a razr , while another 2 coworkers in the same room with a droid2 and incredible2 had 2-3 bars 3g. And I add there is no 4g coverage in our area.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

mAlfunkti0n said:


> Sorry, I just enjoy getting what I pay for. I don't care if they are the largest this or that, if it doesn't work, it doesn't work. 25Mbit/sec means jack when you have no data connection.


How much do you pay for your monthly data service? If you have the Unlimited data plan at $30 a month and they are out on average 8 hours over the last 3 outages (Which is a completely ridiculous over estimation) you have lost $1 worth of service. If you stop whining I will send you your $1 back!


----------



## gearsofwar (Oct 24, 2011)

Hello,

Is Verizon having a problem again or is it just my phone? The whole day, I have not had data on my phone.

Please let me know if others are experiencing the same thing.

Thank you.


----------



## mAlfunkti0n (Aug 15, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> How much do you pay for your monthly data service? If you have the Unlimited data plan at $30 a month and they are out on average 8 hours over the last 3 outages (Which is a completely ridiculous over estimation) you have lost $1 worth of service. If you stop whining I will send you your $1 back!


You know what they say about assuming .. right? The last outage my device was out from 6AM (when I woke up, probably out before then too) up until 3PM. If my math is correct ( I have trouble adding and subtracting since I am so stupid) that's 9 hours for a single outage. But you know, Verizon has only had about 8 hours over the three outages, I'm just too stupid to tell when my phone has data I guess.


----------



## mAlfunkti0n (Aug 15, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> How much do you pay for your monthly data service? If you have the Unlimited data plan at $30 a month and they are out on average 8 hours over the last 3 outages (Which is a completely ridiculous over estimation) you have lost $1 worth of service. If you stop whining I will send you your $1 back!


You know what they say about assuming .. right? The last outage my device was out from 6AM (when I woke up, probably out before then too) up until 3PM. If my math is correct ( I have trouble adding and subtracting since I am so stupid) that's 9 hours for a single outage. But you know, Verizon has only had about 8 hours over the three outages, I'm just too stupid to tell when my phone has data I guess.


----------



## SomeGuyDude (Jul 3, 2011)

Same here. Verizon in Johnstown, PA.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Yes its out.


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

threads merged.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

mAlfunkti0n said:


> You know what they say about assuming .. right? The last outage my device was out from 6AM (when I woke up, probably out before then too) up until 3PM. If my math is correct ( I have trouble adding and subtracting since I am so stupid) that's 9 hours for a single outage. But you know, Verizon has only had about 8 hours over the three outages, I'm just too stupid to tell when my phone has data I guess.


I never called you stupid first of all, I was just stating that the amount of downtime very minimally affects us in terms of money. If you want to twist words and argue I will be happy to continue this on xda but for now try and stay classy.


----------



## sonnydroid (Dec 20, 2011)

Mine went out too (Cali).


----------



## P-bottie (Dec 24, 2011)

Wow, Verizon has balls of steel. I called them and tried to get a reduced voice minute package due to the fact that they charged me $20 more on my bill than they said they would. I love my GNex and understand that there will be some adjustments made as we go LTE, but man this company won't budge on allowances. I'm so sick of paying for 700 voice minutes and using only 400 (on the family plan with my gf.)


----------



## MFD00M (Aug 31, 2011)

Man, people love to complain.

Try having Sprint with 100kb dl speeds IF THAT and IF I had service. AND a non existing 4g wimax market in san diego that i was forced to pay $10 a month for. I went through two sprint 4g devices over two years and not once got to click that 4g toggle.

Love my GN and 4G LTE. I feel spoiled now, I can't imagine what you existing users are used to.

Big red dropped 3 big time 4G devices in a very short period, and one of them being the GN and all its hype. I don't know about everyone else, but I was expecting the network to have to play a bit of catch up.


----------



## psycho_maniac (Jun 9, 2011)

I am not effected this time. Last time I was effected. It doesn't really matter actually. I have wifi and then when i get out of the house I go to work and I don't really use my phone at work.


----------



## stashtrey (Oct 16, 2011)

Down in Sacramento.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## TreyM (Jun 9, 2011)

mAlfunkti0n said:


> Are you wanting to start a flame war? Pretty stupid statement, considering what I said is just common sense. But if you want to hire me as an LTE tech you're welcome to send me a check .. I doubt anything will get fixed, but that's because I'm not an LTE tech. Let me know though, I'll send you my mailing address for the check.
> 
> Sorry, I just enjoy getting what I pay for. I don't care if they are the largest this or that, if it doesn't work, it doesn't work. 25Mbit/sec means jack when you have no data connection.


I pay for it too. I'm not crying about it. Try running a nationwide LTE network and get back to me. Thanks.

Our 4G will back on our devices soon. All will be well, and we will all live. I promise. We'll all be ok, I swear.

Flame me if you wish. I'm good.

You mad bro?


----------



## drak1071 (Dec 21, 2011)

My girlfriend has the RAZR and her 4G is working perfectly. My GN sitting right next to hers has no 3G or 4G. Fail.


----------



## loudaccord (Oct 5, 2011)

It's just annoying to me because I use my phone for work. Not getting emails can cost me money or make me look bad if I don't respond quickly. That's my only gripe.


----------



## ElectroFetish (Sep 2, 2011)

drak1071 said:


> My girlfriend has the RAZR and her 4G is working perfectly. My GN sitting right next to hers has no 3G or 4G. Fail.


I'm calling BS. My co workers sits 10 feet from me and his 4g was out.

Edit - he has a razr


----------



## amm5890 (Jun 23, 2011)

i was just in new york 6 hours ago and i had FULL 4g service and now im back home in the philadelphia area and still have pretty good 4g coverage. move to a big city lol


----------



## MFD00M (Aug 31, 2011)

Weird, I have 3 bars of 4G but no connection to 3G. In San Diego, CA...oh well at least i got lte =D


----------



## teddyearp (Sep 20, 2011)

loudaccord said:


> I had got my Moto Droid the day it came out... on October 17, 2009, moved on to the Inc, then Inc2. Never once had a data outage. 3 times so far since owning my Nexus.


Apple to Oranges as all those devices are 3G/EVDO and you're comparing to a 4G/LTE device. When I have started to order the i515, VZW's webpage showed I was leaving a 3g device and getting a 4g device (no change of $$$, just letting me know).

Plus the Motorola A855 wasn't released in Oct 2009, it was released on Nov 6, 2009.

Not trying to flame, just keeping it straight. VZW is going through some 'growing' pains with their LTE network, but from what I read, it has worked more than not and it smokes. Give them a bit, it's get worked out.

On another note, I'm glad I can't afford the i515 yet for another few weeks as now I have seen more and more apps being updated for it.


----------

